# Cylence Pour on for lice



## hyamiranda (Jul 24, 2009)

I think I remember reading on here that this is okay to use for lice. It's what we have right now, but I don't want to screw anything up. If it's okay to use, what would the dosage be for goats? I've searched on here because I didn't want to pester, but I can't find it. We have three does, 1 buck, and our five kids. Is it safe to use on the kids? The twins (2 1/3 months old) have been with the big girls since the triplets were born. The vet we got it from didn't provide the best instructions with it, other than that more is not better. I think the plan is to get everything done tomorrow, any suggestions?


----------



## Spicer Creek Goats (Dec 10, 2007)

Miranda, Cylence is what my vet had me use. He said to use the dosage for cattle, so that's what I did. My does got 4cc and the bucks got 8cc. I only gave 2cc for the kids. It worked really good. HTH. Julie


----------



## Kris (Mar 28, 2010)

cc's? So that's an injectible? Or you use it pour on and run the cc's down their back with a needle-less syringe?


----------



## Rose (Oct 26, 2007)

Cylence is like the flea meds for dogs that you pour on their back. Do NOT inject.


----------



## Kris (Mar 28, 2010)

Okay thanks Rose. Just wanted to clarify.


----------



## hyamiranda (Jul 24, 2009)

Thanks, I feel better about using now. I have to say I'm starting to not trust everything the vets say. My husband thinks I'm a bit strange now because my first reaction is to ask on here rather than trying the vet. Oh well, let him think I'm strange.


----------



## jcran (Feb 17, 2009)

We use durasect...also a pour on at 1 cc per 10 lbs, I believe. Safe to use on pregnant animals as well. Works great for us.


----------

